# Newly diagnosed -does tube removal improve IVF



## chelle 2 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi

Have just been told today that I have hydrosalpinx and need to have my tubes removed. I go to see the consultant on Monday to discuss op date. Have been doing a lot of crying and it all seems so final! I so badly want to have a family am on the waiting list for IVF. Can anyone advise me or cheer me up with regards to the benefits of having my tubes removed.

Thank you C


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi chelle...

so sorry that you r having 2 have your tubes removed hun . i had mine removed over 2yrs ago 4 the same reason, my doc said that it would improve chances of ivf working. i had my 1st ivf at the begining of last yr on the egg share scheme ( i donate half my eggs and get free treatment) but we got a negative, tried again in the october on a private funded go and got negative then in may this yr we had icsi and got a posative but i had a miscarrige . we r now getting ready 2 start our 4th go on the 15th dec so fingers crossed.
my dh has a slight sperm prob aswell and thats we have gone on 2 have icsi, i hope this info was useful but dont think you will have 2 go through all that i have because everyone is different, there r so many stories on here frm other girls with tubal problems and they have been lucky 1st time so heres hoping that you will be one of them   

lots of babydust 2 u      goodluck, love lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

HIya - I am in exactly the same boat as you it is so common but it is best to have them out I have also been told by my consultant.  It is so hard isn't it because that means we can never have a natural miracle but we have to wiegh up the odds and also do we want to waste money on IVF if hydro is going to halve our success rate?  If you wan to talk you can e-mail me hon x


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello

So sorry you have to have to have your tubes removed honey. It is quite a shock to be told something like that isn't it? 

The thing is that we know for sure that hydrosalpinx interferes with the success of IVF and this is almost certainly going to be true of ttc on a natural cycle too. Therefore, however upset you feel now, I hope you can take comfort from the fact that with the tubes removed and no other obvious IF problems, your chance of successful IVF is pretty good.

I had a tube removed due to a hydrosalpinx. I was told by my consultant that the chance of successful IVF is approximately 50% less if the affected tube remained. This seems to be confirmed by other documents I've read.

It doesn't prove anything but at 41yrs old I had my first +ive pg test following the salpingectomy (tube removal). Sadly, i had a m/c but I DID get my only (so far) bfp.

I've put a link to a couple of websites below but there are loads of them if you search on Google.

Good Luck
Suzie xx

http://www.obgyn.net/displayarticle.asp?page=/firstcontroversies/prague1999strandell-hamberger
http://www.ivf-et.com/tlc/salpinx.html


----------



## chelle 2 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi there just wanted to say a big thanks for all your wise words. Your support is very comforting and is helping me come to terms with things. I wish you all the very best and every success.

Love chelle


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone, i also have Hydrosalpinx does anyone know how much this operation will cost to remove the tubes or  to clamp them,i have read that women have conceived once they have been clamped as well, and would it be a major op.
Good luck to you all


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello Nickel

Even though I was a paying patient (in an NHS hospital) for IVF, I had my tube removed on the NHS and I waited 3 months for the operation. The operation was performed under laparoscopy on a day patient basis (although with hindsight, a night in hospital would have been better than the journey home afterwards!) They also dealt with some endometriosis at the same time.  I only had 3 x 1cm cuts on my tum. I was off work for a week but still felt a bit sore and tender for a while after. My periods returned to normal exactly 28 days after the op.

I understand that tube removal has a higher success rate than clamping but I'm no expert   

Although it sadly ended in miscarriage, I had my only ever BFP following removal of the affected tube.

I hope this information helps a bit!

I wish you the very best of luck

Suzie xxx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Suzie,thanks for your reply so sorry about your miscarriage i have had a misscarage also after i had a operation to try to unblock the tubes followed by a ectopic 4mhs after lost the right tube, but the left is blocked so i think it will be best to have it removed because i had x2 cycles of ivf before the tube op and it didn't work,i have also read that the fluid can cause a miscarriage so when they take the tube do they make sure that all the fluid is gone from down there incase there is some still in the womb because i think that it is toxic.

Look after yourself and good luck in what you choose to do.
Nickel


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Suzie, im so sorry to hear about your m/c, it must be devastating to have your hopes lifted then dashed away like that.    but its progress in a a way and it shows that the tube removal helped in a way so it seems you have taken a step in the right direction, its helpfull to know that tube removal can really help. still, im sorry bout your m/c, i hope you get your sticky bfp very soon.  


Nickel, interesting question concerning fluid still being present after tube removal.   I always imagined that the fluid evaporates/comes out some how and if the tube is no longer there then it no longer produces it. i will have to check this with  my dr though. but im sure it must escape our body somehow.

I have had 4 ops on my tubes and know what a complete nightmare hydros can be.
Sorry to hear you ladies are going through it too.


I just wanted to add my opinion on tube clipping/clamping as i have recently asked my dr about this. I got told that this wasnt the best option as sometimes the tube can keep filling with fluid once its been clipped and it can swell causing pain and infection, sometimes even some leakage. ie waste of a op now needing tube removal!  

After several attempts to open my hydro tube and each time it getting refilled,    i was told it should be removed, i like many others had issues concerning removal of my tube, it seemed so final and i felt i would be devastated to loose it and only have one (one that doesnt look too good anyway!) so i was very interested in having it clipped. but now after the advice i got i realise that the tube has to go. im waiting for a op date.

I understand peoples concerns on taking it out though, i tried so hard to save my tube, i paid for every single op, 3 keyhole and one open surgery and now 4 ops later, year and a half past, lots of stress and a scar later i am still with the damn hydro. im not sure i done the right thing, maybe i should of taken it out straight away but i wanted to try everything to save it. sorry to ramble on, i suppose my point is that even if u try other things before removing it then it still might have to come out, the hydros seem to be persistent and my conclusion now is that its better off out!
every situation is different but mayb this story will save u time money and stress and help u feel a little better about taking the thing out!

Best of luck to all. it would be great to hear your updates.


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello again

Thanks for your kind words. I appreciate it.

Nickel, I'm really sorry about your ectopic and m/c - it's a very hard road we're on isn't it? I really hope that dealing with the hydrosalpinx gives you the BFP you're longing for. 

Summer, you've been through a heck of a lot haven't you?  Can you have the next (and hopefully final) op on the NHS? It seems a shame to pay again if you can get it done for free. Good luck with everything and let me know how it all goes.

I understand about not wanting bits of our reproductive system removed but If the tube is not functional, it's better out than in I reckon! The idea that there is absolutely no chance of a natural conception is hard to come to terms with but it will improve the chance of success with IVF so much, it is the best option.

With regard to the toxic fluid leaked from the hydrosalpinx, I am certain that once the hydro is gone, so is the fluid. Any fluid in the uterus would be expelled with your next period so I really don't think there is any need to worry  

Take care
Love Suzie xx


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Its a real nightmare to read of all these stores, but it does make you realise that you are not the only one who is going through this.

I waited almost a year from first going to my doctor to just having a lap and dye.  I would have had to wait another 4 months just to see my consultant post op on the NHS, so I decided to see him privately.

I have one blocked tube and the other has scar tissue, a small amount of endometriosis and possible pcos.  I asked my consultant about having a private ivf and waiting on the nhs to have to tubal surgery.  He said that my chances of ivf would be reduced by 50% if I didn't have the damaged tube removed first.  I have decided to go privately for this op and will be going in on the 25th Jan.  The cost for mine is going to be about £2.5K and I think I will then think about a private ivf in June.

Glad to here from Suziegirl  that it's not all that bad, I will probably stay in over night, maybe two and take two weeks off work.  I now that to some it may seem a bit drastic and final but I look at it that at least it is a positive step towards being able to reach your final goal.  My clock is certainly ticking and unfortunately I can't afford to wait on the nhs.

Good to read all your stories and I hope this has helped.

Shaz


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone 
just thought i would login to see if anyone as started treatment yet or had tubes removed 
that is everyone that hasn't already had them removed' iam still waiting for my appointment to find out what next for me i dont think that this is going to be a easy ride as years ago when i had ivf i had poor response as well as this fluid (Hydrosalpinx) still if they remove the fluid maybe my chances will be a bit higher at least they might stick  thanks to everyone who responed about the fluid being left there after the  tube removal because this worrys me incase it take ages to drain once the tubes are gone and i was to go ahead with treatment and it is still there.
anyone had poor response to drugs.
I just feel that we are getting older and no where fast
me 37 hubby 46  sometimes i think is this to old i don't know anything anymore.
Good luck to all of you
  Happy Christmas


----------

